# Orphaned lamb off his milk



## MoccoMama (May 20, 2012)

Hi there, I'm hoping to get some advice about an orphaned lamb I've taken on. I've never raised a lamb. I have no other sheep. I rescued him from an abattoir where he was born. His mother was "processed" about 8 hours after his birth and he was going to be shot and thrown on the scrap heap so I took him in. 
Everything has been going well. I purchased lamb milk replacement powder and he's been drinking it happily until today (he's 6 days old now). This morning he was quiet and lethargic and refused his milk. The only thing that has changed is I introduced hay yesterday. I left it with him last night and I'm wondering if perhaps he's just filled up on it overnight and is still full? His tummy feels full and he's aparrently not in pain. He's been ruminating today. Does it sound like he's just filled up on hay? Should I not leave it with him overnight? Sorry to sound so ignorant but like I said I've never done this and most of my information is coming from the Internet. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 20, 2012)

MoccoMama said:
			
		

> Hi there, I'm hoping to get some advice about an orphaned lamb I've taken on. I've never raised a lamb. I have no other sheep. I rescued him from an abattoir where he was born. His mother was "processed" about 8 hours after his birth and he was going to be shot and thrown on the scrap heap so I took him in.
> Everything has been going well. I purchased lamb milk replacement powder and he's been drinking it happily until today (he's 6 days old now). This morning he was quiet and lethargic and refused his milk. The only thing that has changed is I introduced hay yesterday. I left it with him last night and I'm wondering if perhaps he's just filled up on it overnight and is still full? His tummy feels full and he's aparrently not in pain. He's been ruminating today. Does it sound like he's just filled up on hay? Should I not leave it with him overnight? Sorry to sound so ignorant but like I said I've never done this and most of my information is coming from the Internet.
> Thanks for your help


Well, i have no sheep either but am getting 2 lambs soon, and i read this thread...


Lambs can be orphaned at 14 days, (not that they should, but they can and be healthy) Try and give him some sheep creep (dont know what it is), it can help the rumen deveop better

Okay since all i am doing is repeating facts, try reading this thread

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19548 This is all i can do to help you, sorry


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 20, 2012)

If he refuses a feeding or only eats part every once in awhile PROBABLY isn't a big deal, if he still won't eat for the next feeding, there maybe a problem!
You could keep an eye on if he is going to the bathroom, if he has the runs, maybe a runny nose, acts like he is too cold or hot, and last but not least the dreaded  " bloat " that can be common in bottle babies! Usually bloat happens fairly fast, and the big and getting bigger stomach is easy to spot.
He will be fine with having free choice hay, and infact could also have free choice lamb creep feed. Thay usually start picking at solid feeds when they nurse from the ewe, at a couple days old.
Good luck with the little fella!


----------



## she-earl (May 21, 2012)

Does he have a fever?  Are you using warm water to mix the milk replacer?  How much and how often are you feeding him?  I have raised bottle lambs on whole cows milk since we live on a dairy farm.  I always warmed the milk and fed little amounts often ( 1/4 every 1 1/2 hours during the day) but would give a little more before going to bed.  I didn't set my alarm for during the night but would feed if I got awake.


----------



## Hillsvale (May 21, 2012)

with lamb replacer it is best if you keep ahead with the milk ie: the batch you whip up in the morning is for the evening, in the evening make a new batch for the morning and feed the lamb his dinner from the replacer made that morning... its the fat in the replacer that needs to break down a bit before baby eats it or it can cause bloat.


----------



## MoccoMama (May 21, 2012)

No he has no fever. Yes I use warm water to mix it up and reheat it before feeding it to him because as suggested - I mix up a batch the night before for the following day. He had been drinking about 150ml (around 5oz) every couple of hours but now I can only get him to drink if I pry his mouth open and put the teat in and hold his head. Even then he'll only drink 25-50ml (1-2oz) at a time.  He is nibbling on oats (rolled) and a little hay but I know he's too young to be weaned so I'm concerned he's going to starve himself to death 
Thank you for your continuing advice.


----------



## MoccoMama (May 22, 2012)

Update:
The little guy (we've named him Mocco) has turned around and is feeding normally again. He must have just filled up on the exciting new hay I gave him  Today he has had 3 decent feeds and I haven't had to pry his mouth open for the last 2. I'm so relieved  Everyone's entitled to an off day right? Thanks for everyone's input. I hope he stays this way and grows up strong and healthy


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 22, 2012)

At 6 days old the lamb isn't ruminating.  Their rumens don't start to develop until they're several weeks old.  And lambs cannot be orphaned at 14 days (I'm assuming you meant weaned?).  The youngest you should wean them is 8 weeks.  I've never had any issues with mixing replacer and feeding it immediately, that's how most is fed.  My guess is the lamb had a little bit of a tummy upset. They can skip a feeding no problem, but if they miss a couple in a row they probably have a problem brewing.  Sounds like you may be feeding him too much, too often. I feed bottle babies 3 times a day. He needs to have time to digest inbetween feedings, and if he was eating 5 oz every few hours it was probably a little too much.


----------



## MoccoMama (May 22, 2012)

Yes, I've since learnt that their rumen doesn't start working properly til a few weeks but I thought that's what he was doing when he was chewing on nothing. 
I never said he was orphaned at 14 days, he's only 7 days old and has been an orphan since the day he was born, but with all due respect, why couldn't a lamb become an orphan at 14 days? Their mother could die or stop producing milk at any stage. 
I was following the directions on the milk powder pack which says to feed 100ml 6 times a day until 3 days then 250ml 4 times a day from 4-7 days. I don't think it's so much a question of quantity but quality - different milk powders are going to have different amounts of protein, fats etc. 
Thanks again for your contributions.


----------



## watchdogps (May 22, 2012)

I'm in a similar spot as you, with a bummer lamb from the stockyard. But mine isnt faring as well. 
I noted you said he was "chewing on nothing". If you mean grinding his teeth, that can be a sign of pain. Agitation too, but it isnt a good thing.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 22, 2012)

MoccoMama said:
			
		

> I never said he was orphaned at 14 days, he's only 7 days old and has been an orphan since the day he was born, but with all due respect, why couldn't a lamb become an orphan at 14 days? Their mother could die or stop producing milk at any stage.


The orphaned thing came from CochinBrahmaLover. I didn't know what she meant by them being orphaned at 14 days and still being ok. I thought maybe she meant they can be weaned at 14 days and be fine.  I was just a little confused by that.


----------



## MoccoMama (May 22, 2012)

Aggieterpkatie - With respect to CochinBrahma, I don't think she knew what she was saying either, but we've all been newbies at this 
Watchdogps - I don't believe he's grinding his teeth, nor do I believe he's in pain. I'll admit, I could be wrong, but despite the evidence to the contrary, it genuinely seems like he's chewing food in his mouth. It may very well be bits of hay he hasn't swallowed because I've pulled numerous bits from his mouth that he hadn't swallowed. 
Thanks


----------

